# 08 DB Recoil with cracked swingarm



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

I bought my 08 DB Recoil at Sports Chalet in Porter Rach, CA. The unfortunate part was I did not buy an extended warranty. I recently began to train for a 50 mile cancer ride when the swing arm of the bike cracked in two places! When I returned the bike to the DB tech at Sports Chalet, he stated that, it was clearly a manufacture's defect. When DB was contacted, Gabriella of DB/Raleigh refused to warranty the item and stated that although the frame had a 5 year warranty, the swing arm was not part of it... hence, it'll cost $160 to get a new one. The sad part was the cancer ride is on March 13, and DB does not have the replacement swing arm until mid April. Has this ever happen to anyone? It was my bust for buying a cheap bike! My old Univega Alpina 500RX is still alive and kicking and now is my replacement bike... :madman:


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

I wouldn't even replace the swing arm, as it'll probably crack again. Research FS frames and buy something of good quality that will last.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

File a BBB complaint.

That truly sucks. Good luck with the ride.


----------



## arielDB (Sep 17, 2009)

*I had a crack on the swing arm as well ..........*

I had a crack on the swing arm on my DB Recoil 2009 that I got from LBS, but they are a grate shop so they took care of it. 
It took one week to get a new one from DB. thats why my swing arm is black. 
but I still think it a good solid bike, look at the reviews it got on this site, ( MTBR ) its just a manufacture's defect & I think it can hapen with evrey bike comp,

POST YOUR POST ON THE DB SECTION


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

It's a dirty secret that the swingarm is frequently not included in the frame warranty.


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

have you taken the bike to a differnent diamond back dealer to see if they will warranty the bike for you?

just looking at the DB website warranty policy and here is what it says about the length of their frame warranties. "The frame and fork has a warranty for 1, 5 or as many years as you (the original purchaser) own the bike."

if the swingarm isn't part of the frame then what is it???? i'd keep calling diamondback and complaining until they break down and warranty your frame.


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Areil, how did you crack yours? This sucks!


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

InvictaS1 said:


> have you taken the bike to a differnent diamond back dealer to see if they will warranty the bike for you?
> 
> just looking at the DB website warranty policy and here is what it says about the length of their frame warranties. "The frame and fork has a warranty for 1, 5 or as many years as you (the original purchaser) own the bike."
> 
> if the swingarm isn't part of the frame then what is it???? i'd keep calling diamondback and complaining until they break down and warranty your frame.


These jackasses (Gabriella of Raleigh/DB Corp) pretty much told me to pound sand and go back to Sports Chalet so I can order a new swingarm for it... What a waste of cash! :madmax: Also, the rest of Mom and Pops Bike Stores told me to bring it to where I bought the bike from. They wouldn't even want to help...


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Well that took DB off of my possible purchase list. If I were you, I would actively try to run their business away.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Make sure it costs them 10x that in bad PR.


----------



## arielDB (Sep 17, 2009)

MaDaPaKhA69 said:
 

> Areil, how did you crack yours? This sucks!


I dont know how the crack hapend, & at the time I was just doing some city riding with it, no jumps, ( well now i do ) but my LBS has been good to me & DB so I dont think they are that bad, but maybe the LBS get/have better CS & warranty policy with DB, then the big chain stores.

Just for the record my bike was $575.
( THE RED IN THE PICTURE IS WHERE I HAD MY CRACK )


----------



## GittinSkinny (Jan 12, 2010)

That sucks! Have you posted anything in the Diamondback forum? Maybe DavidNeiles would have an idea, he seems very helpfull with Diamondback stuff. Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> Well that took DB off of my possible purchase list. If I were you, I would actively try to run their business away.


It's not the company it's that one particular fame/part on a bike.


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Blksocks said:


> It's not the company it's that one particular fame/part on a bike.


It's not the crack that would drive me away, as all bikes will have failures...It's the customer service or lack there of in this situation. The service issue would be the company's problem.


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

arielDB said:


> I dont know how the crack hapend, & at the time I was just doing some city riding with it, no jumps, ( well now i do ) but my LBS has been good to me & DB so I dont think they are that bad, but maybe the LBS get/have better CS & warranty policy with DB, then the big chain stores.
> 
> Just for the record my bike was $575.
> ( THE RED IN THE PICTURE IS WHERE I HAD MY CRACK )


Your bike was still under warranty at 2009. Mine was an 08 and paid $650 at Sports Chalet.


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> It's not the crack that would drive me away, as all bikes will have failures...It's the customer service or lack there of in this situation. The service issue would be the company's problem.


These guys had zero customer service. The Sports Chalet Techie was actually cooler than me personally talking to Gabriella and Brent of DB. I'm looking at Marin Bikes from Marin County. I spoke with their C/S and they seemed to be pretty cool. Personally, I would not recommend DB. :nono:


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

i dont see why you're blaming DB.. they dont include the swingarm in the frame warranty. a bunch of companies dont either. yeah it sucks, but they didnt do you wrong, they just followed their stated warranty.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

One Pivot said:


> i dont see why you're blaming DB.. they dont include the swingarm in the frame warranty. a bunch of companies dont either. yeah it sucks, but they didnt do you wrong, they just followed their stated warranty.


Just because it is in the fine print doesn't make it right. Are you really going to give them a pass? I wouldn't if it was my frame.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

its not a pass. they state they dont cover triangles. his triangle broke. they shouldnt be expect to cover something theyve already stated they wont cover.

its not even fine print, its a short paragraph describing what is and isnt covered.. 


> Suspension parts including but not limited to bushings, pivot bearing, link plates, One year from the date of original retail purchase under the condition that the
> bolts, fasteners, chain stays, seat stays, and shock units bicycle is regularly maintained as well as operated under normal riding conditions


right on the top of the warranty description, in the main text, in a clearly defined chart of whats covered.

they didnt pull the rug under anyone, they put it right out there what is and isnt covered.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

im not dissing the bike, but the general rule of thumb is dont buy full suspensions thats are less than $1000. the quality is not as good. you couldve gotten a solid hardtail for the price you payed..i bought a $500 fs and payed for it. i snapped the swing arm right off. luckily the warranty was good, and i got one for absolutely free (not even shipping). that frame is out in storage, and im using a hardtail frame in place of it.


but good luck with the frame warranty. that sucks. hopefully you can either get yourself a new frame (will be stiffer and last with a little money), or DB helps you out a little.. good luck.


----------



## arielDB (Sep 17, 2009)

MaDaPaKhA69 said:


> Your bike was still under warranty at 2009. Mine was an 08 and paid $650 at Sports Chalet.


My crack happend 2 months after I got my bike in the summer of 2009.


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> its not a pass. they state they dont cover triangles. his triangle broke. they shouldnt be expect to cover something theyve already stated they wont cover.
> 
> its not even fine print, its a short paragraph describing what is and isnt covered..
> 
> ...


So what part of your quote stated that the swing arm is not part of the frame? On the owner's manual it stated that some parts are covered in 1, 5 or lifetime. It does not describe which part. I have two Mom and Pops shop dealerships that told me that it was covered since it's part of the frame. Only when I brought it back to Sports Chalet and contacted DB that it was not. Where did you get your information so I can read it?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

its in your owners manual, last page. http://www.diamondback.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/05-08_db_ms_ownersmanual.pdf


----------



## arielDB (Sep 17, 2009)

*They took care of my crack,*



One Pivot said:


> its in your owners manual, last page. http://www.diamondback.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/05-08_db_ms_ownersmanual.pdf


They took care of my crack, 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

Looks like that bolt was overtightened, Never seen a Recoil frame crack in over 6 yrs selling them. Sucks man, Warranty is true as others have said. I think it is the SC's fault of improper assembly. Just my 2 cents. Still could just have been a defect but if you have had it for 2 yrs and now it cracked, I'd say the bolt was over torqued by the tech judging the picture.


----------



## Jesse Smith (Feb 3, 2009)

As long as it fits you, and you throw on some slicks, you're better off riding the Univega. It's better suited for a charity ride. 
As far as the DB, it's pretty much universal for fs frame warranties to not include suspension parts, especially swing arms and linkage.. It'd be tough to find a manufacturer that varies from this. 
Since both arms cracked, it would appear to be an overtightened bolt. The question is whether it was overtightened at the factory, at SC, or during some maintenance/replacement. Since the swing arm comes out of the box already attached and there's no assembly required, there's no reason for a SC tech to have ever touched it. It's not out of the question that it was overtightened at the factory, but it's now impossible to prove. And this isn't a common thing or unique to DB bikes. An overtightened bolt could crack a Trek, Dale, or Specialized. It would have been a good compromise to give you a discount on the replacement swing arm.
The timing of the failure was unfortunate, outside of the warranty period, but the warranty is still cut and dry.


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

DavidNeiles said:


> Looks like that bolt was overtightened, Never seen a Recoil frame crack in over 6 yrs selling them. Sucks man, Warranty is true as others have said. I think it is the SC's fault of improper assembly. Just my 2 cents. Still could just have been a defect but if you have had it for 2 yrs and now it cracked, I'd say the bolt was over torqued by the tech judging the picture.


sounds good, I'll check with them to see if SC would take the blame... thanks.


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Jesse Smith said:


> As long as it fits you, and you throw on some slicks, you're better off riding the Univega. It's better suited for a charity ride.
> As far as the DB, it's pretty much universal for fs frame warranties to not include suspension parts, especially swing arms and linkage.. It'd be tough to find a manufacturer that varies from this.
> Since both arms cracked, it would appear to be an overtightened bolt. The question is whether it was overtightened at the factory, at SC, or during some maintenance/replacement. Since the swing arm comes out of the box already attached and there's no assembly required, there's no reason for a SC tech to have ever touched it. It's not out of the question that it was overtightened at the factory, but it's now impossible to prove. And this isn't a common thing or unique to DB bikes. An overtightened bolt could crack a Trek, Dale, or Specialized. It would have been a good compromise to give you a discount on the replacement swing arm.
> The timing of the failure was unfortunate, outside of the warranty period, but the warranty is still cut and dry.


Yeah, the bike sat for a while since I didn't have time to ride it. It just so happen that the charity ride was coming up, and I began to train harder the last three months. I removed the slicks from the DB and replaced it on my Univega. I couldn't even get a decent prize on this P.O.S. if I sold it as is... What a waste.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

Go in there to SC and raise cain, make sure your'e clear on your point that you believe the bolt had been over tightend and caused it. There are a few lazy techs and they don't use a torque wrench or know how to use it!! Good luck.


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

DavidNeiles said:


> Go in there to SC and raise cain, make sure your'e clear on your point that you believe the bolt had been over tightend and caused it. There are a few lazy techs and they don't use a torque wrench or know how to use it!! Good luck.


Dave, you're on a DB Team? Do you have any hook-up in the company that can help me out?:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

I wish I could man, Can't really do anything for you from my end. Now if you brought it into my shop I might be able to do something for you, I do believe in customer service. But I am in TN. Sorry. I'd make the store do something because you can't really blame DB and its warranty policy, only the Sports Chalet that sold it to you. I think the people working there are just not intellegent enough to figure out a customer service issue. They should do something for you since your a loyal customer. Just curious, if you did have an extended warranty they would have given you a new bike, correct?


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

swingarms are typically considered a suspension component, not a frame component

DB sucks anyways


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for you insight, your'e awesome:thumbsup: 

Let me guess, you ride a specialized


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

DavidNeiles said:


> Thanks for you insight, your'e awesome:thumbsup:
> 
> Let me guess, you ride a specialized


Thanks for your sarcasm, 'twas extremely productive :thumbsup:

let me guess, you're sponsored by diamondback


----------



## h82crash (Dec 24, 2009)

This warranty also excludes:
1. Commercial use, racing or competition, stunting, jumping, trick riding, ramp riding, aggressive riding, riding with excessive loads, lack of technical skill, competence, or experience of the user.

Uh, reading that warranty doesn't instill confidence in the product. To me, it seems like DB doesn't have any confidence in their product. You can only ride it like a commuter cruiser cause if you really ride it, it aint covered. Remove decals? Really?


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

*My thoughts(opinion)*

From the other DB thread:

Though the wording of the warranty clearly releases the manufacturer from any legal responsibility, the fact remains that the product was defective, and a failure resulted.
The only "right" thing to do, would be to correct the problem.
Now, judgements in the "gray" areas can only be determined by the retailer, who in turn must pursue the appropriate course of action.
But, in the end, it is up to the manufacturer to do the right thing.

Having a mechanical background, and looking at the pics, I can see no reason for failure other than faulty material, or improper assembly. 
The wording of a warranty(exclusion of swing arm in this case) should be used to protect the manufacturer from unreasonable claims, caused by clear signs of abuse/mis-use. It should never be used as a shield against legitimate claims against an obviously defective product.
Again, you are right, they have no responsibility to make this situation right. But, I have had a personal experience with a similar situation in the past. In my case, the manufacturer(Cannondale) went beyond what they were obligated to do, and corrected the problem with no questions asked, and no real expectations from me.


----------



## arielDB (Sep 17, 2009)

*I wonder in any of the DB customer service reps..........*

I wonder if any of the DB customer service reps or DB employs go on MTBR from time to time to see what people think & say about there product so they can see what's going on here, 

MaDaPaKhA69 SEND THEM A LINK OF THIS THREAD!!!!


----------



## wildkyle90 (Oct 8, 2009)

Odd, db is known for having very solid frames


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

wildkyle90 said:


> Odd, db is known for having very solid frames


if by solid you mean heavy then yes


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Lambdamaster said:


> if by solid you mean heavy then yes


You're a very interesting person. A lot comments with no facts.


----------



## wildkyle90 (Oct 8, 2009)

Lambdamaster said:


> if by solid you mean heavy then yes


yeah they are heavy, its a tradeoff


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Blksocks said:


> You're a very interesting person. A lot comments with no facts.


Between this and the other topic, I wonder if you're employed by DB, or just a groupie...


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

arielDB said:


> I wonder if any of the DB customer service reps or DB employs go on MTBR from time to time to see what people think & say about there product so they can see what's going on here,
> 
> MaDaPaKhA69 SEND THEM A LINK OF THIS THREAD!!!!


That's a great idea, since I'm out of options.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

I wanna thank you all for your great opinions and suggestions. Hopefully DB/Raleigh Corporation do review joe citizen's opinion about their products.


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's my ever dependable Univega Alpina 500 RX. I put slick tires on it and had to replace the old school / discontinued treaded Rock Shocks with a cheap RST tread less shocks, a new headset and a new cantilever brakes. I felt like a bought a cheap ass bike with the price I had to pay.

I found a 2009 KHS XC 104 FS a Mom & Pops Bike Shop was trying to sell me for $600. What do you guys think of this one?


----------



## paulieg (Feb 16, 2009)

arielDB said:


> I wonder if any of the DB customer service reps or DB employs go on MTBR from time to time to see what people think & say about there product so they can see what's going on here,
> 
> MaDaPaKhA69 SEND THEM A LINK OF THIS THREAD!!!!


Hi. Paulie G. - Diamondback Marketing Manager here. We do read all of the relevant mtbr.com forums daily - at least in the marketing division. We just necessarily get involved in each thread. Marketing can't affect what happens with warranty claims and customer service - they keep us separated. BUT, I can forward this forum to our service department so that someone there can check into what exactly is going on. And that is exactly what I am going to do.


----------



## wildkyle90 (Oct 8, 2009)

i say no to the khs, its not a bad bike, but its awfully cheap for a full suspension. If you ride it hard, your going to have one problem after another with that thing. Look at the 1000 and up price range for a nice full suspension

I have a sette ace. and it only cost me 1000. quite an amazing bike, you should research them


----------



## arielDB (Sep 17, 2009)

*Hey MaDaPaKhA69 we got some ones attention at DB:thumbsup:*



paulieg said:


> Hi. Paulie G. - Diamondback Marketing Manager here. We do read all of the relevant mtbr.com forums daily - at least in the marketing division. We just necessarily get involved in each thread. Marketing can't affect what happens with warranty claims and customer service - they keep us separated. BUT, I can forward this forum to our service department so that someone there can check into what exactly is going on. And that is exactly what I am going to do.


Hey MaDaPaKhA69 we got some ones attention at DB:thumbsup:


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

wildkyle90 said:


> i say no to the khs, its not a bad bike, but its awfully cheap for a full suspension. If you ride it hard, your going to have one problem after another with that thing. Look at the 1000 and up price range for a nice full suspension
> 
> I have a sette ace. and it only cost me 1000. quite an amazing bike, you should research them


Thanks, I'll look into that...


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

arielDB said:


> I wonder if any of the DB customer service reps or DB employs go on MTBR from time to time to see what people think & say about there product so they can see what's going on here,
> 
> MaDaPaKhA69 SEND THEM A LINK OF THIS THREAD!!!!


So you guys know that you can't find a normal link in DB's website? I had to e-mail it to the sales department to get the ball rolling. Here's their reply.

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
Hi. Paulie G. - Diamondback Marketing Manager here. We do read all of the relevant mtbr.com forums daily - at least in the marketing division. We just necessarily get involved in each thread. Marketing can't affect what happens with warranty claims and customer service - they keep us separated. BUT, I can forward this forum to our service department so that someone there can check into what exactly is going on. And that is exactly what I am going to do.
***************

It doesn't mean anything, but thanks Ariel, that was a great Idea.


----------



## Jesse Smith (Feb 3, 2009)

Blksocks said:



> You're a very interesting person. A lot comments with no facts.


This is an internet forum. It's like a conversational helmet for fact-challenged people. They can stumble and bumble around at will with no harmful effects.


----------



## Reid Hollister (Apr 15, 2009)

a diamondback with quality problems? _shocking_ and wow is it just me or does the front rotor on that khs look smaller then 160? 
Yeah the sette bikes are really nice for the price, though presonally I'd go with the flite over the ace. Also check Craigslist, mtbr classifieds, and Ridemonkey classifieds for some sick deals.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Whoa! An exact model to my old Univega!!! Lemme guess, you're Pinoy too! hahaha!!!


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

Not to be short sighted about this whole situation, but this makes me really glad I didn't buy a Diamondback or a Raleigh for my first mountain bike. :thumbsup: I foresee problems and wouldn't appreciate it if they found a way to weasel out of the warranty when I needed it most.


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

ron m. said:


> Whoa! An exact model to my old Univega!!! Lemme guess, you're Pinoy too! hahaha!!!


hahahaha! That was funny, I sure am! Whuzup fellow Pinoy?! I bought a Marin Bob Cat in replacement of my DB Recoil. The guys from Sports Chalet gave it to me for 50% Off and I bought the warranty. The irony of them all, 2 weeks ago, after I wrote a letter to Sports Chalet Corporate Office, they were the one that contacted DB Corp for me. DB immediately answered and were replacing my swing arm free of charge! It will be sent to SC at the end of April. Anyone would like to buy 08 DB Recoil zero miles with a new swingarm?! 

Here's the photo of my Marin. I just replaced the Rock Shocks Dart 2 with a new Dart 3 courtesy of SC at cost with free install. I think I have a few new best friends at my neighborhood Sports Chalet!


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

tsmosher said:


> Not to be short sighted about this whole situation, but this makes me really glad I didn't buy a Diamondback or a Raleigh for my first mountain bike. :thumbsup: I foresee problems and wouldn't appreciate it if they found a way to weasel out of the warranty when I needed it most.


what I learned is, you have to buy the DB new, keep the receipt, buy the extended warranty Sports Chalet is offering for $40 just in case you crack your frame and for sure they will weasel their way out to the consumers but not the corporation that buy their bikes in bulk. ie., Sports Chalet. :thumbsup:


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

MaDaPaKhA69 said:


> what I learned is, you have to buy the DB new, keep the receipt, buy the extended warranty Sports Chalet is offering for $40 just in case you crack your frame and for sure they will weasel their way out to the consumers but not the corporation that buy their bikes in bulk. ie., Sports Chalet. :thumbsup:


Also. Most employees are taught that those warranties cover anything and everything. And that they should replace the item no questions asked as long as it is within the warranty period.

Even if nothing has broken on the bike and you're coming up on the year, you can go slam it against a rock repeatedly or something.  Free bike from the corporate giant! Yay!


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> its not a pass. they state they dont cover triangles. his triangle broke. they shouldnt be expect to cover something theyve already stated they wont cover.
> 
> its not even fine print, its a short paragraph describing what is and isnt covered..
> 
> ...


what a bunch of bulls**t, how can you condone such sh**ty business? he deserves a new swing arm just like you would if it happened to you. and nowhere in your quote does it even say the swing arm is not part of the frame.
OP, rip DB a new one until they do something for you. until then, id post everywhere i can, and contact whoever possible. sucks to hear stuff like this happening.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

MaDaPaKhA69 said:


> Here's the photo of my Marin. I just replaced the Rock Shocks Dart 2 with a new Dart 3 courtesy of SC at cost with free install. I think I have a few new best friends at my neighborhood Sports Chalet!


Nice bike, pare. And just like you, my current steed is also a Marin! I did go the used bike route because I wasn't sure if I was going to pick up mountain biking again but it's been 4 months and I've logged in over 600 miles of off-road riding. I got a used full suspension bike for $350, realized there were certain components that needed updating, and $400 later (or $750 total), the bike is just right. Here's a pic after a muddy night ride:


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

You are so wrong. But sadly that can happen. So people are just ignorant to the whole bicycle industry. NOT refering to you ar anyone on here, ie idiots that work at said place.


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

ron m. said:


> Nice bike, pare. And just like you, my current steed is also a Marin! I did go the used bike route because I wasn't sure if I was going to pick up mountain biking again but it's been 4 months and I've logged in over 600 miles of off-road riding. I got a used full suspension bike for $350, realized there were certain components that needed updating, and $400 later (or $750 total), the bike is just right. Here's a pic after a muddy night ride:


Pogi, your bike looked great! Too bad there are no trails close by, by my house to ride at night. We have a couple of great city parks with nasty trails but they have a sun up sun down rule... I see a few MTB-ers riding with sick FS riding up and down there in the afternoon.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

MaDaPaKhA69 said:


> Pogi, your bike looked great! Too bad there are no trails close by, by my house to ride at night. We have a couple of great city parks with nasty trails but they have a sun up sun down rule... I see a few MTB-ers riding with sick FS riding up and down there in the afternoon.


Salamat, pare. Just network out a little bit, I am certain there are trails near your area conducive to night rides. Go to the SoCal section of the forums and post there. BTW, PLEASE invest in a good lighting system. Magic Shine (with a claimed 900 lumens) is the most popular AND affordable system on this forum ($90). A riding buddy broke his collarbone a couple of weeks ago because his system sucked.

Or you can move to NorCal and ride with a bunch of Flips like me... hahaha!!!


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

MaDaPaKhA69 said:


> what I learned is, you have to buy the DB new, keep the receipt, buy the extended warranty Sports Chalet is offering for $40 just in case you crack your frame and for sure they will weasel their way out to the consumers but not the corporation that buy their bikes in bulk. ie., Sports Chalet. :thumbsup:


nadapa ka and you got up now you've learned you lesson.


----------



## MaDaPaKhA69 (Mar 1, 2010)

ron m. said:


> Salamat, pare. Just network out a little bit, I am certain there are trails near your area conducive to night rides. Go to the SoCal section of the forums and post there. BTW, PLEASE invest in a good lighting system. Magic Shine (with a claimed 900 lumens) is the most popular AND affordable system on this forum ($90). A riding buddy broke his collarbone a couple of weeks ago because his system sucked.
> 
> Or you can move to NorCal and ride with a bunch of Flips like me... hahaha!!!


ie

Pogi, I finally got my DB bike back. The company did not have a swing arm still, so DB got me a full upgrade. They gave me a full set of frame of Recoil Competition with Fox Shocks! I just tried it out at Alyso Cyn Park this afternoon. It worked well! I did not recognize how great it was having a FS after riding my Marin for a few months now.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice, pare! I'm certain that frame will last much longer than the other one. Ingat!


----------

